# Blogging on the Patch



## Salty dog (May 12, 2011)

I was asked to blog on the local addition of Patch. The AOL string of online community newspapers. The indictment of the arsonist who burned down my favorite pizza joint prompted me to post an old fireman story.

Edit:
Oops. It won't be officially published until noon central.

I'll repost then.


----------



## Salty dog (May 12, 2011)

Here it is.


http://caledonia.patch.com/blog_posts/arsonists-are-cowards


----------



## tk59 (May 12, 2011)

Damn. You should be dead right now... That's crazy.


----------



## echerub (May 12, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## SpikeC (May 12, 2011)

Whew! What a hair raiser!


----------



## Ichi (May 12, 2011)

Very good writing, felt like I was there. My brother is a Firefighter I salute you!:beer:
Smoke Alarm...dinner is ready... time to put the wet stuff on the red stuff :thumbsup2:


----------



## MikeZ (May 14, 2011)

+1 on the good writing coming from one who has difficulty reading it was very captivating...They ever catch the guy?


----------



## Salty dog (May 14, 2011)

No. The cops did a half assed job investigating. Pisses me off to this day.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 14, 2011)

Salty, wow... A few moments either way, the result could have been much different. I have nothing but respect for those who serve, putting life and limb on the line for those of us, that a lot of times take for granted what Emergency Responders do, or like yourself, have done in the past to keep us regular folk safe. I'm glad it went well that day, and you got to live to tell the tale. A lot, to many, have not been so lucky. I live in a different country, but thanks for your sacrifice, and a thank you to any still making that sacrifice.

Pierre


----------

